# how about CHIC ? MAC makeover  [pic heavy]



## snowkei (Jul 14, 2008)

hello ladies!!!!!
today my friend and I went to MAC, a MAC MA gave my friend a makeover..
and it's REALLY STUNNING!!!!

I love it soooooooooo much!!!!!
share her pics with y'all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





one eyecolor, 2 lipcolor
red--

















nude--













eye--





what she use 
[face]
forget what foundation she used :S

[brow]
f/l #dipdown

[eye]
heatherette trio 1 #hoppin' & cloudburst
e/s #carbon
pig. #reflects gold
kohl power #raven
mineralized e/s #lovestone
f/l #blacktrack
ppt e/l #engraved 
lashes #she's bad

[cheek]
beauty powder blush #eversun & serenly

[lip]
--nude lips
bonus beat

--red lips
l/s #russian red & dark side


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: how about CHIC ?  [pic heavy]*

WOW....stunning. I don't know how you do it, everytime you post a FOTD of you or a friend, it's always top notch, on point and very haute!!


----------



## pat (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: how about CHIC ?  [pic heavy]*

That is beautiful! I love what the MA used on her eyes.  Her brows are crazy!  That is so creative!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 14, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## bby112 (Jul 14, 2008)

beautiful!! esp with the red lips!


----------



## oracle1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Luv it!!!!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 14, 2008)

fabulous


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 14, 2008)

love the brows..


----------



## astronaut (Jul 14, 2008)

Gosh! They both look so awesome O_O Love how the eyebrows were done!


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2008)

That is so cool, I am in love with the brows. The range of colour that was used for the looks is a really interesting combination. Thanks for sharing! >_<


----------



## Lucky13mjo (Jul 14, 2008)

The brows blow me away!  They really provide a neat contrast to the rest of tke look!  SO cool!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 14, 2008)

amazing... very high fashion


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2008)

pretty!!


----------



## damsel (Jul 14, 2008)

i loves it! the eyebrows are hawt!


----------



## nikki (Jul 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Jul 14, 2008)

Very creative!  I definitely am looking forward to the tutorial!


----------



## bgajon (Jul 14, 2008)

WOW!! Such a cool look and your friend looks fierce posing!!! The MA is really talented, you are so lucky to have a MA like that!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 14, 2008)

*~*Pretty!!!*~*


----------



## Kitt3n (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG those brows are AWESOME!  LOVE!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 14, 2008)

wow these are stunning!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 14, 2008)

wow!!!! i have no words.....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 14, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## nico (Jul 15, 2008)

wow amazing! The brows look great


----------



## melliquor (Jul 15, 2008)

That is gorgeous... love the eyebrows.


----------



## ceci (Jul 15, 2008)

I m absolutely in love with this look! especially the eyebrows! It''s SO AMAZING!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 15, 2008)

She looks absolutely AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! 

I usually love the look of nude lips but in this case, the red lips are perfect!!!


----------



## landonsmother (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW!!  she's so pretty & those brows!  OMG, they're stunning!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 15, 2008)

that is SO cool! i think the eyebrows are even cooler!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 15, 2008)

super pretty...


----------



## Jot (Jul 15, 2008)

completely wow!


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 15, 2008)

so creative! love it!


----------



## MACisME (Jul 15, 2008)

the brows are SICK. =)


----------



## princess_leah (Jul 15, 2008)

That looks awesome, lucky girl


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Jul 15, 2008)

omg... indeed stuning.. !! 
she looks like a supermodel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so pretty


----------



## ginaz (Jul 15, 2008)

that is ultra chick N Flirty. I Like It!!


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 15, 2008)

good look and good quality ) thanks for posting )


----------



## midget (Jul 15, 2008)

your friend is gorgeous


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 8, 2008)

absolutely beautiful !!
i dont know what to say ..


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the brows!!


----------



## devin (Dec 8, 2008)

this looks great! the brows are really nice!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 8, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 8, 2008)

that's so [email protected]!!


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 8, 2008)

You look like a mannequin, beautiful


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 9, 2008)

those brows are so COOL!!! love it!


----------



## MissCreoula (Dec 9, 2008)

Love, Love this look! The eyebrows are so high fashion wow! I love your posts, truely fantastic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your friend's haircolour is fantastic, I must go highlight now. By chance you don't know what shade she uses do you? TIA


----------



## macheaven (Dec 9, 2008)

you look like a doll! very stunning. that is THE perfect red lip color. i gotta try that sometime!!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## teha83 (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW!  Those brows are FIERCE!!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Dec 10, 2008)

Love those brows!


----------



## Nox (Dec 10, 2008)

That is pure hotness!  Beautiful work!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 10, 2008)

amazing


----------



## Sevy (Dec 4, 2010)

So beautiful! totally amazing O.O


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow!!! How beautiful and creative!! Your friend should be a model, too! She really worked it for the camera!


----------



## SarahC0612 (Dec 8, 2010)

I totally *HEART* the brows! Very unique! Love it!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow!! I love this!!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Dec 8, 2010)

OMG this is fantastic! The eyebrows amaze me


----------

